# How long for vet sedation to wear off??



## minmax (10 June 2010)

My dog went in for xrays etc today, was done at 2 pm. She is still out of it, has been staggering about for all of 5 mins since we collected her at 5. Old dog with heart disease and v poorly as it is.
Shouldn't she be up by now?


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 June 2010)

In my experience after dogs have been sedated they make a real effort to wake up when you collect them from the vets, and then when they get home they zonk.  I would just let her sleep it off tonight,I am sure she will be back to normal in the morning.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 June 2010)

Sounds normal to me, I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## Arcazy (10 June 2010)

One of mine would sleep for the entire day and night of any sedation or GA, she would even wet her bed rather than wake up and go out for a wee, I could change her bedding and she would stay asleep. Then bounce back in the morning as if nothing had happened. 

So keep her comfy & warm and let her sleep it off, if you are worried you can always call the vet for reassurance


----------



## NOISYGIRL (14 June 2010)

After my dog was spayed she slept all night all next day and was generally bit groggy for a few days, slept alot and she was 1 when she had it done. If it was done earlier in the day it probably wouldn't have seemed so bad, if it was done at 2 and you collected at 5 thats not very long, she'll be fine after she's slept it off I expect


----------

